# *UPDATE* als HS und langzeit Erfahrungen [Review] Superlux HD 681



## sipsap (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1. Vorwort*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle kurz und subjektiv den Superlux HD681 vorstellen.
Warum subjektiv? Erstens ist jede Beurteilung von Klang immer subjektiv, da jeder Mensch anders hört und dem entsprechend andere klangliche Vorlieben hat. Zweitens fehlt es mir an Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Als einzige Referenz habe ich noch einen AKG K518LE. Dieser ist jedoch als (mobiler) „DJ-Kopfhörer“ und lässt nicht wirklich somit nicht wirklich vergleichen. Somit kann ich höchstens Parallelen zu meinen GLE490 ziehen. Eventuell kann ich später einen Vergleich zu einen AKG HD242 nachliefern, wenn ich einen Kumpel überzeugen kann mir diesen auszuleihen.

Nun haben die meisten sicherlich kaum bis gar nichts von der taiwanesischen Firma Superlux, die designtechnisch doch stark von  anderen Herstellern klaut, gehört. Ich persönlich hatte von Superlux auch noch nichts gehört, bis mich Iceman650 auf einen Thread in einem anderen Forum aufmerksam gemacht hat, in welchem der HD681 als Budgettipp angepriesen wird. Das ganze klang doch recht interessant und da er nur 20€ (HD681B ebenfalls, HD681F 25€) kostet, habe ich ihn kurzerhand bei Thomann bestellt. Ich wollte mich mal selbst davon überzeugen, ob der HD681 nicht nur wie ein AKG aussieht sondern auch so klingt. Die Chancen dafür standen ja auch nicht schlecht, da Superlux Kopfhörer für AKG, Beyerdynamic und andere fertigt (der HD681 soll eine recht exakte Kopie des k240 sein).


*2. Technische Daten*

Typ: dynamisch, halboffen
Antriebseinheit: Φ50 mm, Neodym-Eisen
Empfindlichkeit: 98dB SPL (1 mW)
Frequenzgang: 10-30.000 Hz
Maximale Leistungsaufnahme: 300 mW
Impedanz: 32Ω (verkupfertes Aluminiumkabel)
Polster: Kunstleder 
Draht: 2,5 m 
Stecker: 3,5 mm vergoldete Stecker + 6,3mm Adapter zum verschrauben
Spannkraft: 3,5 N
Gewicht (ohne Kabel): 276g (9,75 oz) 




*3. Lieferumfang und Verarbeitung*

Der HD681 wird in einem einfachen Karton verschickt, da er von sich aus nicht wirklich verpackt sondern auf ein Pappgestell gespannt ist. Dieses Pappgestell ist allerdings sehr suboptimal, weil es für dauerhafte Dellen in den Polstern sorgt. Das ist echt schade der KH sonst ziemlich gut (!) verarbeitet ist. Diese stören allerdings nicht. Selbstverständlich ist hier  für 20€ alles Plastik was glänzt, jedoch alles äußerst robust. So hat das einseitig geführte Kabel eine ordentliche Dicke und wirkt so als würde es weder an der Ohrmuschel noch am Klinkenstecker irgendwann brechen. Im Lieferumfang sind außerdem noch ein zu verschraubender 6,3mm-Adapter und ein Aufbewahrungsbeutel enthalten.
Einzig an der Farbe lässt sich etwas bemängeln, denn im Gegensatz zu den Fotos des Herstellers sowie meinen Fotos, ist das Rot nicht so rot sondern ähnelt eher der Farbe eines Rumpsteaks.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*4. Komfort*

Superlux bedient sich bei dem von diversen AKG-KH bekannten System, sprich das Kopfband passt sich durch Gummizüge automatisch an. Das funktioniert auch einwandfrei und es drückt zu keiner Zeit. Auch den Anpressdruck empfinde ich als sehr angenehm, allerdings vergisst man auch nicht dass man einen Kopfhörer auf hat (das konnte ich bisher aber auch bei keinem AKG). Unter den Polstern kann es nach einiger Zeit etwas warm werden, was mir allerdings auch bei anderen KH immer passiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*5.Klang*

Da dies mein erstes Review ist und auch eigentlich nur ein Kurzreview sein soll, fasse ich mich an dieser Stelle knapp und gehe nicht komplett auf jeden Song ein.

Zuspieler für den HD681 ist eine Asus Xonar D1. Sämtliche Lieder liegen als flac oder 320er mp3 LAME vor und wurden über WinAmp abgespielt. Alles wurde selbstverständlich im Audio Center korrekt eingestellt und EQ sowie anderen Spielereien waren (wie immer) AUS!


*5.1 Musik*

Angehört habe ich mir:

Metallica - For Whom The Bells Tolls
Dire Straits - Money For Nothin'
Ludovico Einaudi - Divenire
Modeselektor - The Wedding Toccata Theme 
Sepultura - Nomad
Marsimoto - Keine isst (XXL-Version)
The Sagittarian - Vixen


Der HD681 ist laut Hersteller der Bassstärkste der drei Versionen, die es von diesem Kopfhörer gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das merkt man auch. Ist Bass in dem entsprechenden Lied vorhanden drückt er auch ordentlich, allerdings  auch nur da wo vorhanden. Hier wird nicht wie bei vielen Billigkopfhörern (oder auch Lifestyle-KH) und Headsets komplett bei jedem Lied ein unpräziser Wummerbass wiedergegeben, obwohl so vom Künstler nicht vorgesehen. Leider stehen ja sehr viele drauf! (für diejenigen könnte es zu wenig Bass sein) 
Ansonsten ist das Verhältnis zwischen Bassqualität und -quantität eigentlich ziemlich zufriedenstellend. Habe ich persönlich schon trockener und präziser gehört, aber hatte ich schon erwähnt dass das Teil 20€ kostet?!
Vor allem kann der HD681, obwohl so günstig, Mitten und Höhen zufriedenstellend darstellen (merkt besonders bei Ludovico Einaudi und The Sagittarian). Bei anderen Kopfhörern in dieser Preisklasse ist das ja nicht unbedingt der Fall.

Nachtrag: Ich konnte mir spontan einen Denon AH-D 501 (~35€) ausleihen. Dieser klingt im Vergleich dumpfer, detailärmer und weniger räumlich.

*5.2 Games*

Was ist am Sound beim Zocken am wichtigsten? Richtig Ortung und dass es standesgemäß rumst wenn die Bombe hochgeht. Also habe ich mir mal 3 Spiele aus meiner Sammlung gepickt, um dies zu testen.

*Dead Space* 

Das Spiel lebt ja vollständig von Atmosphäre, die unter anderem zum großen Teil vom Sound getragen wird. Man hört hinter sich so ein schleimiges Geräusch, dreht sich erschrocken um und … nichts … puh doch nichts! Also wieder umgedreht und ZACK schon springt einem so Alienzombie ins Gesicht! 
Oh ja das bringt der Superlux gut rüber! Die Räumlichkeit steht einem Roccat Kave eigentlich in nichts nach. In Sachen Details lässt er es hinter sich.

*Left 4 Dead 2* [5.1 ingame, Dolby Headphone]

Stellvertretend für die Kategorie Onlinemultiplayer-FPS und das von mir am meisten gespielte Spiel! Hier lässt die Ortung nichts zu Wünschen übrig! Lange bevor Hunter oder Jockey auch nur nah genug dran sind um zu pouncen sind sie schon tot. Wo ist der Boomer? Links oben im Fenster.  Spitter? Tot bevor sie zum Spitten kommt, es sei denn man ist mal wieder von Commons gepinnt. Achja und Tank kommt auch demnächst.
Hier macht Dolby Headphone seine Sache schon unrealistisch gut (man hört die Spezials eig viel zu gut). Für den Multiplayer ist das aber durchaus in Ordnung! Gleichauf mit dem Roccat Kave. In Stereo nicht ganz so zufriedenstellend.

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2* [Wartape, Stereo/DH]

Diese Einstellung ist ja für das ultimative Sounderlebnis gemacht. Extra Effekte, Musik und extremer Nachhall für die Weite. Ich habe mir zum Testen die Kampagnenmission „Heavy Metall“ rausgesucht.
Beim fröhlich munteren Ballern mit dem Panzer fumpt (Verb zum Geräusch) es ordentlich. Feinste Klickgeräusche beim Nachladen der Granaten. Auch das Rauschen des Funkgerätes und die Stimmen kommen sehr detailliert rüber. Die Halleffekte zu Fuß sind ebenfalls sehr eindrucksvoll.
Auch hier hat mir das Ergebnis mir Dolby Headphone besser gefallen.


*Fazit:*

Was Superlux da für 20€ abliefert ist unglaublich. Mehr Klang wird man für das Geld kaum bekommen! Das wird vermutlich erst ein K530 besser machen. Wer nicht mehr für einen Kopfhörer/Headset ausgeben will/kann, darf bedenkenlos zugreifen.

Pro

+ Klang
+ Verarbeitung trotz Plastik
+ Robust
+ Komfort
+ verschraubbarer 6,3mm-Adapter

Contra

- dauerhafte Dellen im Polster
- Farbe nicht wie auf den Fotos


P.S.: Nochmals danke an Iceman650 für den Tipp und das Korrekturlesen.


----------



## sipsap (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

*Der HD 681 als Headset
*

Da ich ja nicht nur Musik höre, sondern auch gerne mal die eine oder andere Multiplayerschlacht schlage, musste ein Mic her. Allerdings musste es etwas fest verbautes sein, alles andere kommt mir nicht in die Tüte. Vor allem da ich ihn sowieso nur am PC nutze, er also nie ohne Mic benötigt wird. 
Also mal eben mein hübsches Köpfchen angestrengt, woraus man den Arm bauen könnte ... klar LEGO TECHNIK! 10 Minuten später war die Sache dann auch schon erledigt. Mehr als ein bisschen Kreativität, Schrumpfschlauch und Tape war nicht nötig.
Als Mic habe eich ein 8-10€ Laveliermikrofon von eBay verwendet. Sprachqualität ist einwandfrei an einer D1. Zum zocken völlig ausreichend. Für Gesangsaufnahmen, Hobbyrapper oder Let's Players würde ich jedoch etwas anderes empfehlen  Einzig wenn das kabel etwas ungünstig verlegt wird, kann es zu stör Geräuschen kommen. Sonst null Rauschen.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=krawatten+mikrofon+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=Kravatten+mikrofon&_rdc=1

Benutze das mit dem dicken silbernen "Knüppel". Die extra Stromversorgung wird nicht benötigt, sprich kann direkt mittels 3,5mm Klinke angeschlossen werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Echt gut geworden. Sollte ich mit meinem K530 auch vllt mal machen.


mfg alex

PS:danke für dieses tolle review


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

Danke für das Review Scheint ja ein richtiges P/L-Monster zu sein


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Nach dem vielen guten was ich bisher gelesen habe, werde ich ihn wohl auch mal ausprobieren.

Schönes Review


----------



## sipsap (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

danke! für 20€ kann man wie gesagt ja eig nichts falsch machen


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Edit: Gutes Review, leider sind die Kopfhörer aber etwas gebrechlich !!! ^^


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

z.b Ohne Bergründung einfach schreiben das du ihn dir nicht holst.

Der Superlux scheint für unterwegs intressant zu sein. Gute Qualität und nicht viel Geld das im Fall der Fälle weg ist.


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Allein schon das er anscheinend schnell kaputt geht ^^


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Achso und wo steht das? 
PS: Hat mich einfach intressiert warum du ihn nicht willst.


----------



## sipsap (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

wie der geht schnell kaputt?! auf mich mach der einen äüßerst robusten eindruck


----------



## Madz (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Mich würde aus aktuellem Anlass ein Vergleich mit einem Logitüt G35 interessieren. Wahrscheinlich frühstückt der kleine, das "große" als vorspeise.


----------



## sipsap (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

kann ich verstehen. ich persönlich komm leider an keins. vllt nächsten monat mal vom rückgabe recht gebrauch machen


----------



## Madz (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Das wäre fein. Mir geht das Fanboygesülze einiger User im Forum nämlich extrem auf die Testikel. Klar habe ich auch meine Favoriten, aber die bieten wenigstens einen reelen Gegenwert fürs Geld. Den sehe ich bei Logitech nichtmal ganz klein am Horizont.


----------



## sepei (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Für den Preis wage ich mich nun an ein HD681 und werde es mit den G35 vergleicehn. Bin sogar selber schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Madz (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Endlich! Ich kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Ich denke im Klang wird der Superlux besser sein ^^


----------



## sipsap (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

sehr geil! bin ich schon mal raus aus der geschichte. aber nicht vergessen uns von dem ergebnis zu berichten 

mfg


----------



## Madz (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Ich denke im Klang wird der Superlux besser sein ^^


 Wenn nicht fresse ich einen Besen.


----------



## HAWX (26. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nicht fresse ich einen Besen.



So sicher wäre ich mir da nicht. Alzu schlecht ist das G35 auch nicht.
Obwohl ich mir auch gut vorstellen kann, dass der Superluxx zumindest ebenbürtig ist.


----------



## sepei (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Also ehrlich gesagt wäre ich verwundert wenn es überhaupt gleichauf mit den G35 ist. Wenn es besser ist weis ich nicht was ich mit den G35 anstelle .
Naja hab mir mal gleich 2 HD682 bestellt da ich sonst den Mindestbestellwert nicht erreicht hätte . Die ASUS Xonar DX wird auch in den nächsten Tagen bestellt.


----------



## HAWX (26. Juli 2011)

sepei schrieb:
			
		

> Also ehrlich gesagt wäre ich verwundert wenn es überhaupt gleichauf mit den G35 ist. Wenn es besser ist weis ich nicht was ich mit den G35 anstelle .
> Naja hab mir mal gleich 2 HD682 bestellt da ich sonst den Mindestbestellwert nicht erreicht hätte . Die ASUS Xonar DX wird auch in den nächsten Tagen bestellt.



Unterschätze niemals einen Hifi-Kopfhörer.
Ein AKG K 530 leider einer der wenigen KH's die ich bisher gehört habe spielt auch meiner Meinung nach auf höherem Niveau als ein PC360.


----------



## sepei (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Naja wenn das Teil wirklich besser geht komme ich mir ja irgendwie verascht vor. Ich meine für das G35 bekomme ich ja fast 5 HD681.


----------



## HAWX (26. Juli 2011)

sepei schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn das Teil wirklich besser geht komme ich mir ja irgendwie verascht vor. Ich meine für das G35 bekomme ich ja fast 5 HD681.



Warte es einfach ab
Ich bin genauso gespannt wie du

Btw: Schenkst du mir eins, du hast ja zwei


----------



## Madz (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Du hättest nur einen bestellen müssen. Thomann liefert trotzdem, gibt dir aber einen freundlichen Hinweis auf den Mindestbestellwert. 



> Naja wenn das Teil wirklich besser geht komme ich mir ja irgendwie verascht vor.


Gameraudio ist auch zu 90% nur verarsche.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Du wirst dir zumindest teilweise verarscht vorkommen, wobei man unbedingt Blind testen sollte, um nicht von uns beeinflusst zu werden.
Ob der Superlux jetzt besser ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, er wird vielleicht reht nah drankommen, aber das g35 nicht schlagen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Ähm, wie will man denn Kopfhörer blind testen?  Man merkt doch was man auf dem Kopf hat


----------



## Madz (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Dachte ich mir auch gerade....


----------



## HAWX (27. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, wie will man denn Kopfhörer blind testen?  Man merkt doch was man auf dem Kopf hat





			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte ich mir auch gerade....



Ich glaube es ging darum, dass er sich keine Vorurteile einreden lassen soll, sondern möglichst unvoreingenommen an die Sache herangehen soll.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Juli 2011)

Achja, er hat das g35 ja schon, wenn ich sonst probehöre, lasse ich mir von einem Kumpel oder Verkäufer immer die Kopfhörer durchtauschen, sodass ich nicht weiß, welcher es ist. 
Aber so habt ihr natürlich recht. 
Dass mit dem Einfluss, ist genauso gemeint, denn der mensch ist sehr gut im sich selbst belügen und im beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Hab den 681b gerade einem Kollegen empfohlen, da er kurz davor war, ein normales Headset zu kaufen.

Wenn Thoman geliefert hat, werde ich ihn mir auch mal genauer anschauen und anhören


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Ich habe von der Thematik keinen Plan... Hier sprechen einige von "Headset" und ich dachte immer dass dazu ein Mikro gehört. Da auch auf der Thomann Seite nichts von Mikro steht gehe ich mal davon aus dass keins dazu gehört und "Headset" auch für Kopfhörer stehen kann.

Und über welches Verfahren kommt denn bei dem Kopfhörer der Raumklang zu stande?


----------



## Madz (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Wieso hier einige zu einem Kopfhörer Headset sagen, was ich auch nicht. 


Der Raumklang kommt bei jedem Kopfhörer durch die feinen Laufzeitunterschied des Tons zustanden und wird vom Gehirn berechnet, wie bei jeder anderen Stereoquelle auch.


----------



## sepei (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

So die Kopfhörer sind eingetroffen.
Vorab ich bin kein wirklicher Musikkener
Habs jetzt kurz 10 Min angetestet und muss sagen vom Klang ist das HD681 besser(Klingt einfach viel natürlicher).
Aber abschalten so wie beim G19 konnte ich nicht. Auch die Bässe sind beim G19 definitv kräftiger und besser
Aber denke das trifft bei mir zu:


> Wummerbass wiedergegeben, obwohl so vom Künstler nicht vorgesehen. Leider stehen ja sehr viele drauf! (für diejenigen könnte es zu wenig Bass sein)


Hatte auch kurz das HD681 auf dem Linken Ohr und das G35 auf den rechten Ohr und hab jede 5 Sekunden auf die andere Seite umgestellt(bzw kann man überhaupt z.b eine Anwendung auf 2 Audiogeräten zuteilen?) und fand außer vom Klang wieder das G35 besser. Naja wie gesagt bin kein wirklicher Musikkenner und das war nur ein kurzer Test werde es noch in den nächsten Tagen ausführlicher testen auch andere Personen frag ich um Meinung 
Edit:
Ich weis auch nicht warum ich 2 mal die gleiche Version genommen habe. Hätte eine anderen nehmen sollen


----------



## sipsap (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, ABER man muss schon ein bisschen länger als 10 min hören. man ist ja schließlich an den anderen sound gewöhnt.
das ein kopfhörer so manch feature wie abschaltautomatik iszt ja auch klar 

ich gebe persönlich dem superlux den vorrang und werde das kave verkaufen.

mfg


----------



## _chris_ (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Ich würde bei Pro noch den Preis hinzufügen. Sorry wenn ich i.was überlesen hab, ich habs nur überflogen .


----------



## JackA (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

So, hab ihn mir auch bestellt und warte schon voller Vorfreude drauf 
Kann schonmal bestätigen dass man nur einen bestellen muss, auch wenn man unter dem Mindestbestellwert ist, Thoman wird keine Versandkosten berechnen.
Zum Thema G35 vs. HD681: Schon allein bei der Bauweise kann man einen Vergleich vergessen. Das ist wie Heckantrieb vs. Frontantrieb, Laptop vs. Desktop, Röhre vs. TFT, Lasermaus vs. LEDmaus, etc... man hat schon von Haus aus Vor- und Nachteile, die man garnicht vermeiden kann.
Und das sind z.B. beim G35: mehr Bass und warme Ohren (wegen geschlossener Bauweise)
Beim HD681: neutralere Bässe, dafür luftigere Ohren (wegen halboffener Bauweise)

Ich würde gerne einen Vergleich zu einem High-End halboffenen KH und dem HD681 sehen. Das wär durchaus interessant.

Trotzdem Danke für den Thread und die Mühe für die Vergleiche und Bewertungen.


----------



## ge_PLA (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Hi
kann mir jmd vllt den Unterschied zwischen dem HD681 B und dem HD681 F erklären?
Der Unterschied von den beiden zum "HD681" scheint ja nur das Gewicht und die nicht vorhandene "sehr lineare Soundabstimmung" zu sein 

MFG

PS: Danke für die Review 


EDIT: Antwort wurde schonmal gegeben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/165125-headset-30-40-a-3.html#post3223333


----------



## sipsap (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

der hd681b hat weniger bass als der normale hd681. der hd681f hat noch weniger bass. siehe frequnzgang unter 5.1

mfg


----------



## ge_PLA (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Danke. 
Hab ebend auch noch dein Beitrag in nem anderen Thread gefunden  und daraufhin an meinen anderen Post drangehängt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Wenn ich jetzt einfach bei Thomann bestell berechnen die jetzt VK oder nicht? Brauche nämlich was gutes für mein iPod. Und mit meinem Sharkoon X-Tatic REV III lässt sich nicht ganz so gut Musik hören.


----------



## Madz (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Nein, keine Versandkosten. Nur eine freundliche Erinnerung an den Mindestbestellwert.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*



Madz schrieb:


> Nein, keine Versandkosten. Nur eine freundliche Erinnerung an den Mindestbestellwert.


 
danke


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Jep, min. 25€

Als ich ihn einem Kollegen Empfohlen habe, habe ich einfach noch 5m LS-Kabel von Cordial mitbestellt


----------



## MG42 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Toller Preview .
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Modell D und F?


----------



## JackA (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*



> Toller Preview .
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Modell* B *und F?



Steht doch oben, scroll einfach hoch.

Ich hab jetzt meine Superlux auch bekommen und ich krieg nich genug davon, der Sound ist einfach Top.
Die Dellen vom Karton hatte ich auch, aber nach 1 Tag waren die komplett verschwunden.
Ansonsten: Ortung in Games wie CSS Top, Soundeffekte in BFBC2 Top und der Musikgenuss leidet darunter absolut nicht.


----------



## Sync (29. August 2011)

Wenn der für20 eu so viele leute beeindruckt,warum gibs die noch nich bei MM etc. Würde bestimmt lohnen.


----------



## pringles (29. August 2011)

@Sync warum gibt es bei mm kein/kaum AMD? Würdest du 100 ausgeben wenn du die gleiche Leistung auch für 20 kriegen würdest? Ich bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Sync (29. August 2011)

Naja amd und superlux zu vergleichen ist jetzt etwas hochgegriffen. Aber man sieht schon mehr amd prozzis in notebooks und pcs bei MM. Aber meine ja nur,wäre ja nur gewinn für solche Elektromärkte. Die internen provisionsverträge kenn ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## sipsap (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

nicht genug gewinn. siehe beats bei dr dre. 30€ wert aber 150€ kosten


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*



Sync schrieb:


> Wenn der für20 eu so viele leute beeindruckt,warum gibs die noch nich bei MM etc. Würde bestimmt lohnen.



Weil die KH für 20€ MM mehr kosten würden als sie daran verdienen. Die müsstens sie 1) in einem Verkaufsraum ausstellen (Miete) 2) Lagern (Miete) 3) Kaufen und Transportieren (Kosten).

Und dann wollen sie ja noch was verdienen. Also kommen sie über 20€, und dann kauft es erst jeder Online .


----------



## Fury_X (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

Überlege mir gerade einen HD 681 oder einen HD 681B zu kaufen.
Ich hör sehr gerne basslastige Musik (D´n´B,Dubstep,etc.)
Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied im Bassbereich gefühlt?
Ich würde ja gerne bei dem HD 681 zuschlagen allerdings passt mir da das rot im Design nicht.


----------



## bludi007 (10. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab mir einfach mal die 681b bestellt. Kamen heute an und ich musste schon par mal grinsen über den klang / bass. (Im positiven) aber manchmal finde ich den bass etwas zu viel. Einfach mal bestellen, ansonsten gehts eben zurück. Aber ich bereus nicht. Für das Geld....!


----------



## sipsap (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*

notfalls n bissl am EQ nachregeln  da hätte ich keine skrupel


----------



## sipsap (7. Februar 2012)

UPDATE 

kommt noch mehr.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*



sipsap schrieb:


> geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, ABER man muss schon ein bisschen länger als 10 min hören. man ist ja schließlich an den anderen sound gewöhnt.
> das ein kopfhörer so manch feature wie abschaltautomatik iszt ja auch klar
> 
> ich gebe persönlich dem superlux den vorrang und werde das kave verkaufen.
> ...


 
Außerdem sollte man den Kopfhörern vorher einige Stunden zum einspielen gönnen...

Sorry das ich den Thread nochmal ausgebuddelt habe... bin über die SuFu drauf gestoßen da ich vor habe mir Preisgünstig ein gutes Headset selber zu bauen und man vieler Orts davon liest das HiFi Kopfhörer den Gamer Headsets zum einen überlegen sein sollen und zum anderen deutlich preiswerter...


€dit: So grad die B-Variante bestellt ohne Versandkosten bei Thomann über Amazon Payment für 19,90


----------



## poiu (11. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Superlux HD 681 – 20€-Klangwunder?*



sepei schrieb:


> Habs jetzt kurz 10 Min angetestet und muss sagen vom Klang ist das HD681 besser(Klingt einfach viel natürlicher).
> Aber abschalten so wie beim G19 konnte ich nicht. Auch die Bässe sind beim G19 definitv kräftiger und besser
> Aber denke das trifft bei mir zu:


 

Das sind StudioKopfhörer und haben deswegen auch einen natürlichen Klag, die Original sind auch Bass ärmer, heute wird auch mit denn Bässen etwas übertrieben siehe Kwitsch  Box by Dr. Dre 

Ich kann die superlux gegen die Originalen von AGK (hab hier die Parabolic)   vergleichen  bin nur am überlegen welche superlux ich bestelle

Wenn ihr aber die KH zum Zocken sucht, solltet ihr lieber keine halboffenen sondern geschlossene nehmen die die Umgebungsgeräusche dämpfen, da gibt es auch was günstiges von Superlux die HD660

Sonst an TE sehr schöner Test


----------



## iceman650 (11. September 2012)

Studio heißt nicht neutral. Hat es nie, wird es auch nie. 
Kopfhörer werden im Studio meist nur als Monitore in den Kabinen verwendet, und da werden in der Tat auch Beats verwendet. Nicht weil sie gut klingen, sondern weil sie gut abschotten und bequem sind. 
Ebenso die kleineren Studiomonitore. Das einzige was da speziell ist neben dem Aktivkonzept, dass sie (optimalerweise) anders abstrahlen, um nicht unnötige Reflektionen auf dem Pult zu erzeugen. 
Warum sollte man auch ausschließlich auf Furzneutralen 30.000€-Monitoren abmischen, wenn die Zielgruppe eine ganz andere ist, die hauptsächlich mit 10€-Earbuds hört. 

Mfg, ice

(BTW: "*A*kustische und *K*ino-*G*eräte Gesellschaft" -> AKG )


----------



## poiu (12. September 2012)

Trotzdem klingen die ja neutraler als mach andere  darauf wollte ich hinaus


----------



## iceman650 (17. September 2012)

Der Superlux vielleicht. Ansonsten heißt "Studio" garnix. Nichts 
Auch Beats by Dr.Dre werden in professionellen Studios eingesetzt und sind somit auch Studiokopfhörer


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2013)

> - dauerhafte Dellen im Polster



Nach all der Zeit die ich das Ding nun habe muss ich sagen: Die Dellen sind bereits nach ca 2 Monaten komplett verschwunden


----------



## DarthPflaume (26. Januar 2013)

Hab grad auch den superluxx auf aber mit den Polstern vom (Kaputten) Corsair HS1 sind angenemer als die Kunstleder bezügen meiner meinung nach


----------



## naxus (25. Dezember 2013)

Habe die HD 681 nun seid 2 Jahren im Einsatz, Tagtäglich...
+Kabel noch Top
+Anschluss noch Top
+Polster noch wie neu (die Delle vom Karton ist nach paar Wochen von allein raus gegangen)
+Allgemeiner Zustand 1+
+Klang wie am ersten Tag

-Die Beiden Federstahlstreben die oben sind, hat bei beidem das Plastik einen kleinen Riss bekommen was aber die Funktion
in keinster weise beeinträchtigt.

Ich kann echt zu diesem Underdog Raten. Das Klangbild ist ausgezeichnet ich fast allen lautstärken,
Habe auch schon viele andere stereo Kopfhörer getestet. Klanglich bessere habe ich aber erst ab 120€ und mehr gefunden...

Und um nochmal auf das wunderschöne Klangbild vorallem im Tiefen bereich hinzuweisen gebe ich Folgendes Lied:
*
Decaf - white clouds*

Ab 0:24 ein wunderschöner sauberer und absolut klaarer Bass, ein wirklicher Traum 

lg
Naxus


----------



## Knutowskie (5. April 2016)

Ich muss meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben: Ich benutze die nun schon seit ein paar Tagen und bin echt voll zufrieden. Bei dem Preis lohnt es sich auch mal, über modding nachzudenken. Zum Beispiel gibts schöne Velour-Polster, die 1A passen. Entweder bei dem Vorbild von AKG mal in der Teilekiste schauen oder 8,90 bei thomann hinlegen und fertig. Vieles habe ich auch gelesen, dass es bei dem Modell absolut der Bringer sein soll, das Kabel zu tauschen. Das verbaute ist wohl etwas zu billig, so zumindest die Kopfhörernerds im head-fi Forum. Mit etwas "Handanlegen" kann man hier wohl noch richtig was raus holen... Manche haben auch die äußeren Kappen durch Metallteile ersetzt (woher auch immer die diese haben), um die Resonanzen einzudämmen, die manche wohl wahrnehmen können.

Fazit: Die Teile sind absolut der Knüller. Alles schön aus dem Plastikfundus, trotzdem super verarbeitet.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. April 2016)

Oder gleich nen richtigen Kopfhörer kaufen... 
seit, nicht seid!


----------



## Knutowskie (7. April 2016)

Danke fürs Korrigieren! Dennoch sind es "richtige" Kopfhörer. Die klingen sogar besser, als so manches was Sennheiser so auf dem Markt wirft. Furchtbare Billigteile mit reudigen Klang. Schade, dass die ihren Namen dafür hergeben...  Und es gibt halt Leute, die basteln gerne. so. Und dafür sind die Teile TOP!


----------



## Shutterfly (13. August 2016)

Ich hole mal die Leiche aus dem Keller und gebe auch meinen Senf dazu, da ich diesen Kopfhörer nun seit einigen Tagen ebenfalls besitze.

Ich nutze den Kopfhörer für die Arbeit (Programmierer), ich war daher auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Kopfhörer, welcher dennoch guten Sound liefert. Daheim verwende ich einen BD 880 mit dem ich total zufrieden bin. 

Mit der Qualität des Superlux bin ich für den Preis bislang echt überzeugt. Auch ist der Sound für den Preis echt beeindruckend. Mich persönlich stören jedoch zwei Dinge:

1. Wie schon erwähnt wurde liefert der Kopfhörer echt ordentlich Bass. Das hätte ich mir so gar nicht vorstellen können und gegenüber dem BD 880 platzt mir gefühlt das Trommelfell.
2. Die Höhen sind mir viel zu scharf und das ist mein persönlicher totaler Kritikpunkt. Vor meinem BD 880 habe ich schon den 770 Pro mal Probe gehört. Und dort habe ich ähnliches festgestellt. Hohe Höhen schneiden mir bei diesen Kopfhörern praktisch das Trommelfell in kleine Fetzen. Es tut schon fast weh und macht nicht wirklich Spaß.

Mein BD 880 macht mir da gar keine Probleme und dafür liebe ich das Ding auch total. Er kostet auch neunmal so viel wie der Superlux.

Alles im allen find ich den Kopfhörer für den Preis echt übertrieben gut. 20 Euro und dann die Qualität ist schon ordentlich. Im Detail ist mir der Bass jedoch übertrieben und die Höhen zu scharf aber dies ist vermutlich zum einen Gewöhnungssache und zum anderen auch sehr subjektiv.


----------

